# 12 year old German shepherd, red eyes



## Jreneex (May 7, 2015)

I have a 12-13 year old german shepherd and tonight when I let her in she couldn't see and almost fell into our pool.. Her eyes are blood red .. Like the brown area has turned red .. She's been having a touch couple weeks .. Would eat and then not eat..difficulty walking. Up stairs or falling by missing the last few steps But this morning she was fine and could see and now she's completely blind I think.. She has her eyes wide open but can't see me.. She hears me calling her name and wags her tail but doesn't know where I am I'm kind of scarred to lose her , she is my childhood dog but idk what to do.. I've read about Oannis .. And other. Diseases causing it .. I think she may have rumors in her stomach also.. Idk if I should get all this treated or it's time to put her down


----------



## Jreneex (May 7, 2015)

Read about pannus*


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have no experience with this. Sorry for your struggles right now, I pray she'll be ok.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear. I think it's best to get an assessment with vet. And you and vet can decide together what is best way forward. All the best.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Definite vet visit, today, and if needed, referral to eye vet.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

I am not a vet but IMHO blindness in an of itself is not a reason to put a dog down.

I had a flat coat retriever that suddenly went blind due to macular degeneration. She adapted very well to blindness. We couldn't move any furniture or she would crash into it and we took her on the exact same walk each day. But after a couple of weeks of looking "lost" and upset she settled right in to her new routine and seemed happy. 

Best of luck with your dog and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vet. ASAP.

From what I know, pannus is not going to cause overnight blindness.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened to your dog. You must be devastated.

Is this what happened? Could it be high blood pressure?

The Red Eye - Iris Hemorrhage


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Pannus is more common in GSDs, but my old dog has keratoconjunctivitis sicca.....chronic dry eye (small dog-age 15). When it first started, his eyes were very red and you could tell they looked dry...it's very painful as well and can lead to blindness. In fact, he _was_ blind until I got it under control. I put prescription ointment in his eyes twice a day and have been for 8 or 9 months now. It's going well. Occasionally, I will add twice daily antibiotic ointment if an eye becomes symptomatic again and doesn't go away after the next dose of Optimmune.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I was also going to mention dry eye which is easily managed with medication. Yukon was diagnosed with dry eye and once we got the proper medication it was easily managed for the remainder of his life.


----------

